# مشروع تخرج هندسة اتصالات



## عبدالله دغيمات (25 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
انا طلب جامعه وتخصصي هندسة الاتصالات
واود ان اعمل مشرع تخرجي عن ال wifi اذا كان بمقدوركم المساعده فأنتم مشكووورين


----------



## alghamdi.2010 (26 سبتمبر 2011)

وش تبغي بالضبط وابشر..


----------



## بيسان السلام (21 يناير 2012)

ممكن مساعدة أريد فكرة عن مشروع تخرج في هندسة الاتصالات


----------



## A.malla (21 يناير 2012)

أخي الفاضل بتحب نجي نعملك المشروع مثلاً.....
كيف بتظن انك تطور حالك ومعلوماتك اذا بدك ما تشتغل وتدور وتتعذب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

بنصحك تدور على الموضوع الي فعلا بتحبو ... ومو بس تعتمد على الترجمة حاول تجدد شغلات جديدة والله يوفقك واذا بدك اي مساعدة بجزء من مشروعك نحنا جاهزين بعون الله ...


----------

